# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  The Rose...

## Miss_Sweet

Some say Love...
It is a river that drowns the tender reed
Some say Love...
It is a razor that leaves your soul to bleed
Some say Love...
It is a hunger, an endless aching need

I say Love...
It is a flower, and you its only seed.
It's the heart afraid of breaking
that never learns to dance
It's the dream afraid of waking
that never takes the chance

It's the one who won't be taken,
who cannot seem to give
And the soul afraid of dying
that never learns to live.

When the night has been too lonely
And the road has been too long
And you think that love is only
For the lucky and the strong

Just remember...
In the winter
Far beneath the bitter snows
Lies the seed
That with the sun's love
In the spring
Becomes the Rose.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oopppzz ghalat jagah par post kardia  :Frown:

----------


## amolsax

wah kya baat kahi

----------


## mario

nice one

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx :mrgreen:

----------


## chanmakhnaa

niceee :applaud;

----------


## pinkyraja

nice

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx

----------


## adan

Aapne sahi cheez ghalat jagah per post ker di to kya hua
log to ghalat cheezain sahi jagah per post ker k bhi sharmindah nahin hotay

----------


## Aleena

good  :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

good  :Smile:

----------


## ROSES

:blush: luv it !! :givefl; tfs :blush:

----------


## ROSES

:blush: luv it !! :givefl; tfs :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :givefl;

----------


## Quiet Whisper

nice poem miss sweet dish  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

nice poem miss sweet dish  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx... yeh kya new new nicks dhoond rahe ho mere liye :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx... yeh kya new new nicks dhoond rahe ho mere liye :P

----------


## mahkooo

good sharing Naila.

----------


## mahkooo

good sharing Naila.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx

----------


## Angelz

nice...

----------


## Angelz

nice...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx :givefl;

----------

